# Toss the brew? Danstar BRY97



## LKC (19/10/13)

I have just bottled by first brew for for a long time and think it may be compromised.

This is my first time brewing with the BRY97 and I must say there was alot more karusen created by this yeast than the US-05 i am used to using.

A few days into the brew I noticed a wet sticky patch near/ around the fermenter. not enough to suggest a 'real' leak. but enough for my to put a paper towel under the ferment and see what happened. ( I spilt some airlock water putting the lid on after adding the yeast and thought it may be this but it was sticky). the paper towel was dry today but stuck to the floor and fermenter.

After bottling I noticed some darker lumps in the yeast cake and in the scum on the top of the fermenter.

During bottling I tried the brew and it tasted great no off flavours or smells.

I have added pics below. does anybody think I should not risk drinking this or am I just panicing. 

The fermenter has got around 4 or 5 brews under its belt and when not being used is kept on the patio.


----------



## manticle (19/10/13)

LKC said:


> During bottling I tried the brew and it tasted great no off flavours or smells.


This is your answer. The only way beer can poison you is if you drink too much of it.

I have no idea what that last picture is but all the others look like yeast and krausen ring, etc.


----------



## manticle (19/10/13)

^Or if you put something like cyanide in it....


----------



## dicko (19/10/13)

BRY 97 is a beast. It has the traits of a true escapee and if not contained it will devour your dog, your cat, your family h34r: :lol:

If it tastes OK then drink it :chug:


----------



## LKC (19/10/13)

The last picture is the yeast cake after bottling.

due to the taste I was not too worried but the green mold spots on the bottom were a concern.

I let the hot wort chill over night in the fermenter from the urn i boiled in. must have still been pretty hot as plastic flexed and sunk a bit after being picked up and put down. almost as if i was melting it. 

I think it may be time for the fermenter to retire.


----------



## Bribie G (19/10/13)

I'd recommend the Bunnings 30L square "drums". For a shade under $20 they are almost disposable if you run into serious infections. Also they are absolutely ideal for clingwrapping as the orifice is smaller than the Coopers style FV.


----------



## Mickcr250 (19/10/13)

i wouldn't be no chilling in your fermenter. I have no chilled in my brew pot a few times by just putting cling wrap over the top and putting the lid on, at least you can be pretty sure that your pot is sterile after a 60 minute boil.


----------



## manticle (19/10/13)

LKC said:


> .
> 
> due to the taste I was not too worried but the green mold spots on the bottom were a concern.


how sure are you that it's mould?


----------



## dammag (19/10/13)

How long did the BRY97 take to take off?

I put a brew down 2 weeks ago and it took 72 hours to see a krausen ( I rehydrated etc according to directions). Once it got going it seemed to finish quick and I'll hopefully be bottling this arvo.

I have used it before and it took off within a day or two. I was going to chuck it but there are no obvious signs of infection so will bottle after tasting.


----------



## LKC (19/10/13)

it took 24 hours for the krausen to show up then there was 4 days of good activity . you cannot see it in the pics but the Krausen was almost touching the lid of the fermenter. it then all drop over 2 days (this was pretty cool to see). its been a few days since any airlock action has happened. I have bottled after 13 days in the fermenter.

I must add the warmer weather over the last few days probbly helped with fermentation.

the wort I tried while bottling was very dry so its a hungry yeast. cannot remember the gravity reading.


----------



## Yob (19/10/13)

were those mould spots on the outside?


----------



## philmud (19/10/13)

The beer is undoubtedly fucked and very dangerous. Please send it to me for proper, ahem, disposal.


----------



## rheffera (19/10/13)

Don't Stress. Your brew looks fine to me. I just had a brew that took 96 hours to get a krausen, When it takes that long you should be getting concerned.

If it smells and tastes fine, then its FINE


----------



## LKC (20/10/13)

Yob said:


> were those mould spots on the outside?


yes they are. That is the thing prompted me to post.

It might just be some spilled wort. but i suspected it may be a leak that got clogged with yeast.


----------



## Not For Horses (20/10/13)

Whatever is on the outside has had 13 days exposed to air and the depth of nasties that that allows. The bit on the inside (the important bit!) almost certainly hasn't had the same opportunity.
If it looks good and smells good, you're golden.
In the unlikely event that is spoiled, better to throw out definitely bad beer in a months time than to throw out potentially good beer now.


----------

